# Please help me!! My xtrail engine stalls while driving uphill



## 2ks (Jun 11, 2012)

:newbie:

Hi guys,
Please excuse me i'm a newbie here i'm not sure if this has been posted before but i've tried searching the threads and could not find any. 
Anyway, lately i've been having a headache with the car cause whenever i drive uphill, the engine stalls all the time. When i would start it up again, its fine but as soon as i drive up a hill again it would stall. It feels the engine doesn't have any power driving uphill i already have my foot on the accelerator all the way down. But This only happens uphill. On a flat road, no problem with stalling or power issue. This is alarming for me cause this is dangerous as there are fast cars behind me going uphill. 

I also noticed, whenever i shut off the a/c, it runs fine. 
But as soon as i drive uphill with the a/c on, it stalls again.


My vehicle is a 2005 90K kilometer xtrail and just recently like last week, i had my alternator replaced from the dealer, clean the throttle body, replace air filter, tune up, oil changed, change drive belt, and just last year i replaced all 4 fuel injectors from the dealer. So imagine my shock when this problem happened after all this maintenance and repair i had done just last week.

My battery is due a few months from now but it's still fine.
Anyway, i hope to have this issue resolved immediately to avoid expensive repairs again and much importantly, avoid accidents. 

I'd appreciate any help or advice from you guys! Thank you!!


----------



## 2ks (Jun 11, 2012)

*Replies?*

Anyone? Please?:fluffy:


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Check the throttle function first. sometimes flap may get jams at certain angles/ or your dealer forgot something in there, and it is blocking the intake. good luck


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

Did you see this thread http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/160351-engine-cut-off.html


----------



## thesigncom (Jul 6, 2015)

The engine of my 2004 X-Trail shuts off when driving up hill and only uphill alone. It shuts down immediately after the gear has kicked down ... and i'll be wondering why the sudden loss of power. It become very dangerous as faster cars behind may just smash into my car. So far, no TCM technicians nor any 3rd party mechanics have been able to diagnose the problem


----------



## sprocketser (Jul 9, 2013)

Any codes !


----------

